# Has anyone ever got a french kiss from your dog??



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

I took a break from the e-net for a sec and I played with Pix and I was yawning and he licked the inside of my moulth! you won't believe how many times I brushed my teeth!

Bluck and gross


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ROFL I suspect most dog owners have at one time or another!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That is, unfortunately, one of Dakota's favorite games to try and play.


----------



## muki89 (May 27, 2008)

Yes... Candy loves to give kisses and she catches me unawares plenty of times. I keep my guard up with Saku though, since he likes to eat icky things and lick his bum often.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've told this story before (I've probably told ALL my stories before) but . . .

Last winter, I went to let my dogs in and Molly the pup showed up at the door with a big, frozen turd in her mouth. (I think her intention was to bring it in and wait for it to thaw.) 

I said, "Drop it, Molly" and - incredibly - she did. I leaned over to congratulate her and she jumped up and planted a big, wet kiss right on my mouth.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I generally get one every other day. Most of the time it's a wake up greeting from the Malamutes, but Bubba and Ridik have been to known to plant one here and there.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

RonE said:


> I've told this story before (I've probably told ALL my stories before) but . . .
> 
> Last winter, I went to let my dogs in and Molly the pup showed up at the door with a big, frozen turd in her mouth. (I think her intention was to bring it in and wait for it to thaw.)
> 
> I said, "Drop it, Molly" and - incredibly - she did. I leaned over to congratulate her and she jumped up and planted a big, wet kiss right on my mouth.


Wow. Yuck!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh yeah had that happen more than once. Mostly my male dogs get so excited when it's dinner time that if I am not careful when I go to put the bowl down they lick my teeth lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

YES!....I have learned not to let any of them stare me in the face...at close range...those tongues come out like a flash of lightening.....

Esp Dozer.....he gives entire face licks and then your all drooly.


Ron..i love that story.haha


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron, you are a true initiated dog lover!: They say dogs are a good therapy, and rightly so, how many of us can be playing with our dogs and not be smiling with our mouths partially opened. My little female schnauzer gets me all the time, so far I have not gotten worms! What I sometimes feel bad about my little girl's favorite spot is my ears, and I may forget I put bug spray on my face and ears.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, and it always catches me off guard...not the most pleasant thing to have happen but if you have a dog, it will happen at some point or another if you put your face near theirs without being careful!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Waking up in the morning+a dog snuggled with you+morning yawns+doggie morning breath=NASTY KISSES!!

Too many times I have kissed his snout only for him to flip his head around and stick his tongue in my mouth. Hes quick.. see?
This is what I try for








and all too often I end up with this


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha the title alone made me LOL. 

Yes I have, but it's even worse when it's a pound dog. At least with my dogs I know what they're eating and where their tongues have been. The city dogs however or some one else's phewy!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG, Yes I have! I love my dogs just like everyone lese, but I do not like them licking my face,and I don't let them do that, everyone else in the house lets them. So quite a while ago I was lying on the couch, and Murray came up to kss my face. As I was telling her no, she stuck her tongue out and right into my mouth. GROSS!!! I brushed my teeth so many times, using super hot water, and went so far as putting soap in my mouth, and of course Listerine. Of course the whole time I was yelling, freaking out on every one. They all found very amusing.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, and there are times I wonder if dogs really do have the cleanest mouths in the world.
Shunka is horrible about it. I'll start talking to her, and then there's the doggie tounge. Fan has started it too...to everyones amusement. (Including mine I'll admit.) One thing you have to watch for with Shunka is making those kissing noises, and then all of a sudden, BAM!! Doggie tounge!

And I've seen someone blowing on a dogs stomach before... Like what you would do to a 2 year old child. She picked the dog up like a baby and blew on it's stomach (where the skin is...) 
Ron, thats hilarious.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

With Chihuahuas it's impossible to avoid.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Actually, I haven't...hahaha...yet. Thankfully, Uallis and Eddie aren't big face lickers. Uallis will lick my hand or something and Eddie tries to nibble on my ears or stick his tongue in them rolleyes...but they very rarely lick me on the face. Now I've probably jinxed myself...lol


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> ... Now I've probably jinxed myself...lol


Yeah. 

¿Didn't everyone learn their lesson from the "other" threads?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

harrise said:


> yeah.
> 
> ¿didn't everyone learn their lesson from the "other" threads?


who said you could come out of the corner?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

harrise said:


> Yeah.
> 
> ¿Didn't everyone learn their lesson from the "other" threads?


Evidently I haven't...lol


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

My roomies dog tries to give them all the time, she always gets her tongue up your nose, on your face, once in a while she gets it in your mouth. It grosses me out, but what can you do? she is a licker and I let her near my face so...


----------

